# Our Old TO35 Deluxe



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

This is my dad on our ferguson doing some laneway clearing work...

this tractor has been round on our fam since it was first made...


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

i know tht guy n tractor from somewhere lollol:band: artydanc :jumpropeb


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Fantastic picture, ford8nguy!

Beautiful tractor and the farm. Thanks for posting. Any more you can share?

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice ferguson looks real cold there:bouncy: 
Jody


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

no i dont at the moment....thats the only tractor pic i got so far but give me a day or so and ill get good one of ferguson...i guess...i may need to plow the laneway in the next couple days....

sorrry thats all i got 4 now


HEY BIG ALLIS!!! sorry havetn been on msn the messenger on dads comp doesnt work but not to fear...im getting mine back 2morrow


Bye

ps if its a nice day tomorrow ill take some pics of ther house and barn etc...

while you wait...wanna see a pic of me and my guitar??


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ford8nguy _
> *This is my dad on our ferguson doing some laneway clearing work...
> 
> this tractor has been round on our fam since it was first made... *


Thats a REAL nice one there. Did the Deluxe's have live PTO, and Hydro?


----------

